# Happy Birthday Severine!



## Trekchick (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carrie!!!!!
You are an incredible woman!
May all the shit that comes your way, serve as fertilizer for your beautiful garden!

Keep Blooming!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARRIE!!!

Hope your day is a good one!!


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 2, 2008)

Wishing you the best year yet, Carrie. Here's hoping you get LOTS of skiing in!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carrie, wish you all the best!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 2, 2008)

Carrie, I decided that you need some ski lessons. So, I'm going to give you your pick of these ski instructors.
Which one do you want ?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carrie!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy B-Day Sev.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy B-Day Sev!

(Brian, you have NO excuse to forget her birthday if there's an AZ thread for it... just sayin'...)



-w


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2008)

That's awfully generous, TC! :lol:

Thanks, everyone!   To celebrate, Brian and I tried on all our ski gear (you know, since we had new stuff and some of it arrived today...).  Yup, we're nuts! :lol:

Off to go continue the celebration!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy birthday, Carrie!  Hope you have a wonderful day, and an even better ski season!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy b-day, Severine!  May your cake be extra buttery and chocolatey!


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay, happy birthday.... birthday suit time!


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

Birthday wishes galore!  I hope your day and year is fun, healthy and snowfilled!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 2, 2008)

happy birthday forever


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy B-Day Carrie.  make b watch the kids and go have some fun!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 2, 2008)

severine said:


> That's awfully generous, TC! :lol:
> 
> Thanks, everyone!   To celebrate, Brian and I tried on all our ski gear (you know, since we had new stuff and some of it arrived today...).  Yup, we're nuts! :lol:
> 
> Off to go continue the celebration!



I do not want to hear about the kinky birthday action in your ski gear:roll:

What happens at the vibert house stays at the vibert house!!!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 2, 2008)

Happu Birthday!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I do not want to hear about the kinky birthday action in your ski gear:roll:



Says the woman who has a picture of herself doing her business on the crapper for her avatar... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2008)

WJenness said:


> (Brian, you have NO excuse to forget her birthday if there's an AZ thread for it... just sayin'...)



Some help you guys are, I could have used a heads up a few days ago.... :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some help you guys are, I could have used a heads up a few days ago.... :roll:



One week ago today she posted in MY birthday thread and said, that her birthday was in a week.   Helllllooooo!   
Are you blonde?


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> One week ago today she posted in MY birthday thread and said, that her birthday was in a week.   Helllllooooo!
> Are you blonde?


Nah, he's gray! 

Nice day!  After dress-up this morning we went for a walk at West Hartford Res with the Bri and the kids, then to REI where we proceeded to become even bigger gear whores (or in my case, now I'm a bona fide jacket slut ) because of the great sales.  Went out for some spinach, tomato, & feta pizza, then my daughter actually sang happy birthday to me!  This is a big deal because she always says she'll sing it for other people and never does.  I feel special!   Had a little ice cream cake for dessert... Nice day!  And over the weekend, I'll be getting a turkey dinner at my parents' house.   My traditional birthday dinner.

BTW, the pics from this morn.  God, I need to re-lose 10-15 lbs.  6-8 weeks to go for me...










Brian liked his new gear so much, when we got back from REI, he put on his new-from-REI Marmot softshell, then his new-from-SAC Outdoor Research hardshell...goggles...pants...helmet...gloves...and sat down to check out AZ.





Yup, we're dorks.  :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 3, 2008)

I like your ski boots much better than brians


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey! Happy Birthday...


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I like your ski boots much better than brians


:lol: He's kind of in transition right now with boots.  Hopefully, he gets that figured out before the snow starts to fly.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian liked his new gear so much, when we got back from REI, he put on his new-from-REI Marmot softshell, then his new-from-SAC Outdoor Research hardshell...goggles...pants...helmet...gloves...and sat down to check out AZ.



What's really sad is that I sat there like that for awhile before finally taking the jackets off.  I did take off the gloves right after the picture though; I could use the mouse well enough wearing them, but typing was a little too hard. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Nah, he's gray!
> 
> Nice day!  After dress-up this morning we went for a walk at West Hartford Res with the Bri and the kids, then to REI where we proceeded to become even bigger gear whores (or in my case, now I'm a bona fide jacket slut ) because of the great sales.  Went out for some spinach, tomato, & feta pizza, then my daughter actually sang happy birthday to me!  This is a big deal because she always says she'll sing it for other people and never does.  I feel special!   Had a little ice cream cake for dessert... Nice day!  And over the weekend, I'll be getting a turkey dinner at my parents' house.   My traditional birthday dinner.
> 
> ...



You guys are hardcore.  Lookin good!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2008)

*...*

Happy _Belated_ Carrie...!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You guys are hardcore.  Lookin good!


I was thinking that Carrie looked like a ski apparel model while Brian looks like that guy you avoid on the slopes.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Brian looks like that guy you avoid on the slopes.



Mission accomplished!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 5, 2008)

*..forgot to mention..*

Hey, and we're looking forward to this season's ski porn from AB...or, even better, on a NewEngland powder day...


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Hey, and we're looking forward to this season's ski porn from AB...or, even better, on a NewEngland powder day...


I will do my best to comply!


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

Bump by *one year.* 

Happy birthday *severine. *​
You upstaged me by one day!  Hope your family made it a special Saturday.If you don't do it this _year_, you'll be one _year older_ when you do.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Bump by *one year.*
> 
> Happy birthday *severine. *​
> You upstaged me by one day!  Hope your family made it a special Saturday.If you don't do it this _year_, you'll be one _year older_ when you do.



LOL...one year?!?  Happy Belated, Carrie!!  I need to find some time to look at your birthday-day pictures!  : - )


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy B-day!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Carrie....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Carrie -------------wish you both much happiness and good health


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2010)

Aww, thanks!  You guys are awesome!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy B-day!


----------



## darent (Oct 7, 2010)

happy b-day !!! and many more


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

This is the birthday that just keeps on giving! I got free drinks the day before, NYC on my birthday, my birthday cake was the day after, birthday cards from the kids yesterday, and continued wishes here. Oh yeah, and my mom celebrated 2.5 weeks ago in a combo party for both my brothers, my sister, my mom, and me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

severine said:


> This is the birthday that just keeps on giving! I got free drinks the day before, NYC on my birthday, my birthday cake was the day after, birthday cards from the kids yesterday, and continued wishes here. Oh yeah, and my mom celebrated 2.5 weeks ago in a combo party for both my brothers, my sister, my mom, and me.



It's kinda nice all spread out, isn't it?


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Belated.


----------

